# best place to get bow tuned



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

If you could learn to do so and had the equipment, nothing would be more satisfying than tuning your bow in your own home. It is not that hard, but the equipment can be expensive.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Alpha Burnt said:


> If you could learn to do so and had the equipment, nothing would be more satisfying than tuning your bow in your own home. It is not that hard, but the equipment can be expensive.


ditto!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

open ended question.
depends where you are
who you talk to
and how many opinions you really want.
go to your point of purchase unless bought online.

Shawn


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

since your on the Canadian forum first lets find out where you are located ..... and how bow purchased ..... ex retail store or private or on line..these things will help you out as people can direct you to closest person to help you also if your bio is filled out then we have your location on each post..


----------



## slackjaw (Oct 23, 2012)

sorry Folks 
updated my profile i am in northern ontario near cochrane 

i get all my stuff online or from friends or local canada tire 

i will be building a linear press after the holidays so i can change strings and peeps minor stuff but i dont know anything on tuning


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

slackjaw said:


> sorry Folks
> updated my profile i am in northern ontario near cochrane
> 
> i get all my stuff online or from friends or local canada tire
> ...


I see your point and your question is a good one...! Use your google search engine and look for bow tuning and you should find some useful bulletins like the one from Easton bow tuning. It helps but it's good to have someone look your bow over who has a lot of experience doing this. Not sure if Timmins has a bow shop, but Sudbury, and Northbay area has some bow shops. Take you bow in and get some personal help with tuning your bow. Ask questions and get familiar with your bow. Make sure you can shoot the bow while the technician is there, so that you can make sure that your sites, arrow rest, limbs, string and cams are timed. Getting the right weight of arrow cut to the proper length is good to do too. Make some notes if you have to.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Archery Learning Center.
George is great at explaining the how tos of archery


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

If you plan on getting into doing the tuning yourself, this is required reading imho...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1399457


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

slackjaw said:


> sorry Folks
> updated my profile i am in northern ontario near cochrane
> 
> i get all my stuff online or from friends or local canada tire
> ...


I would attend a tournament at Timmins Bowhunters, It's a big club . I'm from Kapuskasing originally and know some guys there that are pretty good. You may even ask to go there when they are having league. 

New Liskeard has a big club too. Temiskaming Bulls eye club.

Both should be in the oAA directory

There is also the option of going to Quebec, A friend of mine in Rouyn is really good, I'm not sure if he is still in business. Another guy from Amos (BC sports??) is good as well.

but like Shackyshot mentioned, being a few hours away from most, learn to do it yourself. George Ryals has an awesome video.

Gilles


----------



## kootcha (Sep 27, 2012)

I recently attended a 2 day bow clinic supervised by Ed Wilson. Although very new at archery, less than 4 months, I now feel confident to do my own tuning. Ordered a press last week. 

If you have no local resources I'd suggest trying this route. I also have limited resources. As far as I know we have only a half dozen archers on vancouver Island who I 'd trust with my new PSE 3D and they are not near me.


----------

